# Amazing shrimps



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Baby Blue Ruby, Adult Blue Ruby, Wine Red and Red Ruby shrimps. Baby Green Jade. It don't know why the Green Jade is not that green. Parent was much more green looking.

The Baby Blue Ruby shrimps sure looks nice. Born blue.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

The Blue Ruby is really that blue. Not photoshopped. I can't wait for the babies to grow up.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Look how blue the Blue Ruby Baby Shrimp is. Only about 1.2 mm long.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

yours? Nice! Where did you get them from?


----------

